# Smallville Fans?



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2006)

What did you think of the 100th episode last night?

[Edited on 1-27-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2006)

My TV is in the garage and we only pick up NBC on the rabbit ears anyway....whaaaa!


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 27, 2006)

I liked Jonathan and thought it was going to be Cloie. She doesn't appear in any of the comicbooks or movies, so I thought she would be the one.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, so Jonathan Kent died? Man, that man has been a hero since I was a little girl....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> I liked Jonathan and thought it was going to be Cloie. She doesn't appear in any of the comicbooks or movies, so I thought she would be the one.



DC recently signed a deal with Smallville creators to make Chole a part of the comics.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Okay, so Jonathan Kent died? Man, that man has been a hero since I was a little girl....



The best place on the net for Smallville info

http://www.kryptonsite.com/


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, I couldn't find anything there that tells what happened in that episode.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2006)

NM, found a recap on the Television Without Pity site.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2006)

Yikes, he should have left time well enough alone...that girl was getting on my nerves, but then again daddy only had so much time left on that ticker of his.


----------



## pastorway (Jan 27, 2006)

why not just go back in time again ??

then again - those of us familiar with the story know that Jonathan died and that Lana never marries Clark!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2006)

He could only go back in time once as only one crystal in the Fortress remained. Jor El told him to choose wisely.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Yikes, he should have left time well enough alone...that girl was getting on my nerves, but then again daddy only had so much time left on that ticker of his.



Yes, I HATE how they write for the Lana character, they make you want to slap her most of the time. She has to be one of the most pretentious characters on TV today. in my opinion she shouldn't be written in that way.

In the comics she does freak out when learning Clark's secrete, but she keeps it and they remain close when all is said and done.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2006)

I never read the comic books...so I am clueless there. They need to write it into real books for me.

I'm all for damsel in distress...but give me a damsel with half a brain and a sense of humour, please. I enjoy Cloe and Lois though!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 28, 2006)

I knew what was going to happen but still cried, when Jonathan Kent died. The end of the episode did turn into something from Final Destination though (who is death coming for now)


----------

